
Ask HN: What would you do with a technology that passes the Turing Test? - Throwaway_AI
What would you do if you created technology that passes the most popular interpretation of the Turing Test?<p>Imagine that you have a technology capable of having a &quot;normal&quot; conversation with you (via text&#x2F;chat) that is indistinguishable from a regular human. Let&#x27;s call it &quot;Chatty&quot;. Chatty understands &quot;common sense&quot; in the way most humans do (i.e. that if you get hit by a bus  the consequences are much more serious than if you are bitten by a regular mosquito), has some cultural background that lots of you can relate to (i.e. someone who lived in North America for 10 years, maybe has&#x27;t seen Cheers but knows about the Simpsons and the Game of Thrones) and a very good command of English.<p>Chatty learns and remembers all of its previous interactions with you and is capable of convincingly faking emotional responses.<p>This is not AGI by any means, but it does push state of AI forward, far surpassing anything that has been done before in many subareas of the field.<p>How would you use this technology? Would you try to commercialize it and if yes then how? Would you open source it? Would you apply to YC with it? Would you try to sell it to any of the big players (Siri would become just awesome if it used Chatty) and if yes how much do you think it would be worth to them?
======
drrob
Incidentally, and in no way related to the discussion, "Chatty" in
Nottinghamshire (UK) speak means "unclean or dirty".

Realistic example in a sentence: "Pigpen from Peanuts worra right chatty
bastard."

~~~
Throwaway_AI
Interesting, thanks for the note. Funny enough, neither Chatty nor I would be
able to understand that sentence.

------
sharemywin
Can it perform customer service type functions? how about basic office work?

~~~
Throwaway_AI
Yes it can. So, all of the current applications of chatbots are applicable.

